# Winter Camping on Cape Cod.



## beswift (Jan 17, 2005)

We received just the right amount of powder over night IMHO.  I could lay down track and enjoy the skiing at the same time.  I would think an adventurous person could enjoy the quiet beauty of the Cape in the Winter and hone his winter camping skills at the same time.  The skiing in Myles Standish State Forest has always been excellent when it is covered with snow.  The temps here are usually mild by New England standards which would make it a good place for a newbie winter camper.  Once the summer people have gone south for the winter there's never anyone around to make a fuss. :beer:


----------



## pedxing (Jan 23, 2005)

Have a great time!


----------



## beswift (Jan 24, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> Have a great time!


  I will.  It's been pretty incredible here the last week.  The snows are the deepest I have ever seen on the Cape.  Right now I am looking at a stunning sight out of my glass doors.  There's a cardinal sitting on the feeder in the midst of an expansive white covered wooded area.  The bright red in contrast to the snowy conditions almost takes the breath away.  I can't identify the hawk I saw the other day while skiing.  It had a white feathered underside with black trimmed wings.  I've seen it before here.  I was out with snowshoes yesterday in the Blizzard.  Awesome!!!  The snow is waist deep in places.  It's clear, cold but not as windy as they had predicted today.  Last night after it cleared out, the moonlight on the snow had a beauty only Maxfield Parrish  couldn't describe.


----------

